# A stupid question, but a question nonetheless..



## Ironmind91 (Dec 6, 2015)

Guys please don't crucify me for asking this..

I've noticed some pattern variation in Jungles and am wondering if someone can clarify why. 

My Jungle has the 'circle' pattern (black splotches) but I've seen some Jungles have a kind of zigzagy pattern, almost like a coastal I guess. Why is this? Does it have something to do with the bloodline or something? I've always been curious.

Before you sharpen your pitchforks keep in mind I'm in my first year of keeping reptiles, and loving every minute of it by the way, so this is probably a silly question to most. Google didn't really help so I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## Snapped (Dec 7, 2015)

No question is stupid.

I believe it has to do with the locality, here's a good link explaining it. Have a read of the "Important Natural History" section, it also has a link to the photos of different colors/patterns.

http://www.australianaddiction.com/junglecare.html


----------



## Ryan-James (Dec 7, 2015)

Thats a great link snapped, also our reptiles are now all captive bred and certain dedicated breeders have worked hard to line breed varying patterns/colours. I know J.Lenz did remarkable work in the early 2000's producing perfectly striped (from head to tail) morelia sp.
It always amazes me what breeders can achieve in their own backyards.


----------



## Ironmind91 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. That link hits the nail on the head. I appreciate the help.


----------

